# Gun Cabinet plans



## piesafejim (Jun 20, 2011)

I am needing to make a gun cabinet has anyone seen any good plans for a simple gun cabinet? All ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Have you tried doing a search here on LumberJocks for "gun cabinet"? I believe there are quite a few gun cabinet projects on here. If you find one you like, you could ask the Jock where they got their plans.


----------



## piesafejim (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks Jack i will give that a try


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Did you ever find a set of plans?


----------

